# Einzelframeexport in AE CS3



## O Neil (11. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin vor kurzen von After Effects 7 auf die Vista CS3 Version umgestiegen...soweit sogut.
So, nun hab ich aber ein Projekt angefertigt, blablabla...
Auf alle Fälle möchte ich jetzt nur einen Frame, ein Bild, nur das aktuelle Kompositionsfenster sozusagen, exportieren...nur...DAS GEHT NICHT! Wie mache ich das?
In AE 7 hat ich ja die Funktion, aber jetzt, in der CS3 Version find ich sie nicht mehr...
Wie stelle ich das an?
Brauche ganz dringend (bis maximal morgen Nachmittag) Hilfe!

Danke schon im vorraus,
Gruß,
O'Neill


----------



## O Neil (12. September 2007)

_*SEEEHR DRINGEND! Sorry, das ich so dränge...

O'Neill*_


----------



## Zinken (12. September 2007)

Kenne jetzt die Version nicht, aber wie wäre es denn damit, nur das aktuelle Frame in ein Bildformat (Tiff o.ä.) zu rendern?


----------



## O Neil (12. September 2007)

Tja, das ist ja das Problem...es können nur Videoformate gerendert werden....keine Einzelbilder...

O'Neill


----------

